# Hello! :)



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello! I am from WA, I am 18 and a hard core Barrel Race. I will only introduce the 3 I'm riding but I have 9 overall. 

JJ is a 7yr old Chestnut QH Gelding who is my main mount right now. He is starting to really show what he has got, and last summer he started consistantly running in the top 5 of the 1D. He has a lot of heart, grit, passion, and loves his job. 

Scrat is a 5yr old Chestnut QH who new to the Gelding world, we cut him 2 weeks ago. He is my up and coming guy, we started him on the barrels last spring and he is coming along very will. 

Polly is a 9yr old brown OTQH Mare. We got her as a 5yr old off the track and she has just been on and off of riding for the past few years. But I started riding her again last summer and she is now in the program. Started her on the pattern this winter and she is starting to come along nice (just trotting at the moment). 

JJ-









Scrat-









Polly- (brown horse)









Well that is a bit about me if you would like to know more feel free to shoot me a PM or on here.


----------



## BarrelRacer23 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hi  welcome to HF. Im on hgs too lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

welcome to HF! Gorgeous horses I love scrat! :]


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi! Welcome to the forum! Great looking crew you have. Definitely looking forward to hearing more about them and yourself... LOVE that bay in the last picture.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Welcome to the forum 
nice to meet you and your 3 horses


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Welcome! Lovely horses. I'm totally drooling over the first and last one.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 29, 2012)

You really joined before I did, but welcome! 
I love your horses, Polly!


----------



## OkieGal (Dec 14, 2011)

Oh wow! Miss Polly Wolly sure is a big girl! If she ever needs intense and continuous spoiling, I offer my services for the future. Free of charge of course! 

Welcome, welcome though! You'll love it here. Eventually, you'll be on at all hours of the day teaching, learning, chatting, and even bickering about all things horse!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome! Nice looking horses, thanks for the pictures, I enjoyed them.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Welcome! Gorgeous horses!


----------



## Thyme (Sep 4, 2010)

Hi Washingtonian! Lovely horses!


----------

